
Show HN: Groundwork Pages - hodgesmr
https://thegroundwork.com/blog/introducing-groundwork-pages/
======
ocdtrekkie
This was the startup Eric Schmidt funded to help the Clinton campaign, isn't
it? Last year there was nothing but a logo on their site. It seems like after
the election they've transitioned towards a product for a larger userbase.

See: [https://qz.com/520652/groundwork-eric-schmidt-startup-
workin...](https://qz.com/520652/groundwork-eric-schmidt-startup-working-for-
hillary-clinton-campaign/)

